# What is reciprocating saw for concrete?



## James2016 (Jan 1, 2017)

I see on amazon reciprocating saw blades for metal and wood.
So what baldes can i use for concrete?
and material of blades for the concrete?


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

James2016 said:


> I see on amazon reciprocating saw blades for metal and wood.
> 
> So what baldes can i use for concrete?
> 
> and material of blades for the concrete?




I assume you're talking about a Sawzall type saw? What application are you going to use it in? I've only cut concrete with diamond blades in a circular saw.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

There are some blades that are intended for cutting concrete. I am not certain how well they work and I wouldn't count on them lasting for long at all.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You might try telling us what concrete you want to cut, how much you have to do, and then ask what saw/blade you should use.

Otherwise you may end up beating your arms to death while chewing up a lot of pricey blades.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't see how a recip saw could cut concrete very well. I suppose there's a case for it, but I'd think it would be the 10 or 20th option I'd use.


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

Following the lead of circular saws you would want a matrix of diamond chips in metal on a non-toothed straight blade with a few slots cut in to it for heat dissipation. I've never seen that in a big box store, but it could be found in a specialty store I guess.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I can't see cuttin' concrete with a sawzall either,...

Though with no blade at all, they make a pretty good ******* concrete form vibrator,....


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

Bosch rcb8dg is a diamond grit blade. It's 8" long. $17. No idea how long it would last. Probably not long.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

A reciprocating saw, by it's nature alone, is a poor choice for concrete. It gets that first "bite" when it plunges into the material. Something hard like concrete is going to cause it to bounce rather than plunge. If you just need to make small cuts and don't have a circular saw with a diamond blade, I suppose a grinder with a diamond blade would make a few smaller cuts for you.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

A diamond grit blade as already suggested. They do work. You can not plunge with it. 

I once used one to cut out a hole in a block chimney with ceramic liner. Drilled some holes with a diamond drill around the perimeter, then cut between them with the diamond grit recip blade.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

There are chain saws for cutting concrete, but i've never seen a reciprocating saw for that purpose.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If you found a blade for concrete, it would not work well for a cut any deeper than a couple of inches because reciprocating (and jigsaw) blades wag from side to side so much. By the time you are done the cut would be far from square. Like others suggest, a circular saw is a better plan.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Yes, they do make diamond grit blades. 
But I can't think of anytime I would even think about using one on concrete.
May cut but you will go thru blades and take you all day to accomplish what you could in a few minutes with the right tool.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I tried a few Diablo Diamond blades in the Sawzall this summer, as I had to cut out a $5000+ granite memorial stone from a brick pier we built years ago. Not impressed at all, They don't last much longer than a minute or two, and I only used them in mortar........


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the basic diamond blades for recip saws are better suited for very light duty cutting such as in plaster. 

HILTI makes a blade specifically designed for cutting concrete block the killer is that its usually only available at their stores and the last time i checked it was upwards of $75 and that was nearly 10 years ago. i believe its still in production but you may want to call around


----------



## James2016 (Jan 1, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> There are some blades that are intended for cutting concrete. I am not certain how well they work and I wouldn't count on them lasting for long at all.











http://www.reciprocatingsawcenter.com/reciprocating-saw-blades-for-concrete
I see on youtube 



The sawzall blades can cut Concrete, Masonry, Stone Tile.
:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------

